# Is it wrong?



## empericalbeauty (Feb 12, 2007)

Okay so Chris and I have been together for 10months now, And I have some esteem issues. He says he loves taking pictures of me but I don't like pictures at all. Anyways, we both noticed that we don't have any pictures of us together..And thats kind of depressing. He says I shouldnt worry about it that it can be fixed. We arent ashamed of each other or anything..Its just me and my hatred for pictures. what do I do? It is a bad/wierd thing? pictures are a good source of memories and I just feel like if anything ever happened, we wouldnt have any tangible memories of them.


----------



## Manda (Feb 12, 2007)

Not everyone is a camera whore, I know quite a few people who hate pictures. If it bugs you that you dont have any pics of you and your guy, take some! Even if its just around the house or at a park, it doesnt matter. I say do a cute mu look, grab your guy and a camera and just have some fun, dont be so critical of yourself!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 12, 2007)

I hate taking pics too but i think once and a while its good take them. i find it weird when i see couples who have pics made a a protrait studio i think its really cheesy lol but thats just because i hate pics. But like i said before once in a while you can try to take a pic with him.


----------



## Saje (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm the same. Me n my SO have like no pics of each other... maybe like 1 or 2 or one of us behind the camera.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 12, 2007)

I have low self esteem also, and I dont like taking pictures. I have been married for going on three years and we only have 1 picture together. And that's because I was pregnant and I felt like I had an excuse for being fat. Just try it out, it will be ok


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 12, 2007)

Okay, whew. I am going to buy a camera tomorrow and just take casual pictures. ::shrugs:: If i die, I die but at least I died getting over my fear, right?


----------



## Lia (Feb 12, 2007)

You can take pics of you together , but without your face showing on them. Like photos of your hands (or feet, they always look cute) together or standing on eachother sides but a pick from behind... You can work your creativity on those pics!


----------



## Princess6828 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't ever like pics of myself, but still we take them. Granted I don't have nearly as many pics of me and Nick as I would like (uh...a lot of them have gotten ripped up over the years - which I always feel terrible about afterwards). I think it's a good idea to have pics though. I read once in Dear Abby this man wrote in because his wife had recently passed away, and since she hated having her pic taken - he had no pics to remember her by. So basically he was telling everyone to take pics of the ones you love, and allow pics to be taken of you.


----------



## Saja (Feb 12, 2007)

I understand....100%

I wanted pics of ryan and I before he left, but I hhhhhaaate getting my pic taken. We happened to be drinking the other night, so we took pics (4 friends). Thats about the only way to get me to tke a picture


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 12, 2007)

I understand exactly how you feel! I only have a handful of pictures, and they are from my waist on up. Everytime I sit for a portrait, I really hate the finished look.

I agree with the advice you are getting. Get a cheapy camera and get Chris to take 12-24 pictures of you in a comfortable environment. Keep the ones that turn out ok and throw out the rest. Then do the same thing with both you and Chris together.

The end result might be 3-4 of you and 3-4 of the two of you together.

And you might feel better about yourself and the experiences as well.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! i just bought a disposable camera and I guesss this is the first step. i got a friend to take one of me and her. I am just waiting for chris to get back from work and when we go out for lunch together, the picture taking might begin.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Feb 13, 2007)

Take pictures together! Even if you dont always like too the memories can be soo nice

We have lots together... Summer at Canadas Wonderland, at a hotel, at a concert, Christmas at his place, jus hangin out smokin with our friends... pictures are great

I was realy self concsious about myself in pictures (I still am) but luckily my bf loves takin pictures of me and the more you do it the easier it gets.. I swear!!

Now we get to the point takin pictures of each other for fun lol and we love lookin back on pictures together and talkin about what hapened that day for example lol

Like just the other day he snapped a pic of me eatin these delicious brownies and I had a smile on my face from ear to ear lol

GOOD LUCK :heart:


----------



## hollywoo (Feb 13, 2007)

You are a beautiful girl. So, you must take some pictures. Go ahead!!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 13, 2007)

update: well ladies, You will never believe this. So i buy the camera, and i go over to his place. we take some pictures. We start making out and things get really frisky. Somehow (massive blushing here), we end up taking almost nude pictures...I think in one of them i was nude..Oh god!...it was definitely fun!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 13, 2007)

that's great! sounds like you got over your fear! i also have low self esteem, but Im the opposite. I take hundreds of pictures so I can delete all the awful ones, which is like 99 of them, haha! you're a gorgeous girl, so I'm sure those pics are awesome! hopefully in a few months or years you can join me in the photo whore group hahaha...


----------



## Aprill (Feb 13, 2007)

I glad you enjoyed taking pictures. Now, was that so bad?


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 13, 2007)

This happened to me with one of my exes. Not once the whole time we were together (10 months) did we take pictures and for the same reasons you have. So I have absolutely no pictures of him or us together (not that I want one or anything). In some ways, I regretted it back then. But now I'm thinking I would've thrown it out anyway. So it's no big deal.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm in the same boat that you are, and I can sympathize with how you feel.

I'm very camera shy myself, and I tend to hide whenever there's a camera around.

I'm usually the one taking photographs, because my husband loves being a ham in front of the lens, but it usually takes some cunning on his part to get a photo of me, lol!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 14, 2007)

ooh sounds you had a lot of fun!!!

see, now that wasn't so bad. I'm glad to hear you got over the fear of having your picture taken! :rockwoot:


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Feb 14, 2007)

your funny!! thats cool that you finally got over your picture taking fear and your boyfriend is a HOTTIE!!!


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 14, 2007)

I think most people don't like their picture taken and think they look bad in pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Another thing to keep in mind is that pictures can provide memories for other people besides just you! If you guys continue to stay together or get married, I'm sure your family and any future kids you might have would like pictures to remember your early years together!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's probably something you'll appreciate more when you're older ... my mom is really sad that her parents took so few pictures, so she's made an effort to take a lot of pictures of our family so that my brother and I will have tons of pictures to show our kids and other relatives! Along that line, if you ever create a photo album or scrapbook, make sure you write down everyone's name and the date so future generations won't be wondering who the people in the pictures are!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## abridget (Mar 9, 2007)

Yikes I'm the same. I'm so bad. I think there was one year I thought I was thin enough and skin clear enough that I didn't cringe so much about cameras. And now I have 2 gorgeous babies - and I'm not much of a picture taker! Husband takes some, but they've never been organized, there really aren't any of me.... and I read recently that putting up family photos is a healthy thing to do for your relationships. Yikes I just remembered my preschooler's teachers want a family photo. I've been avoiding getting my driver's license for a couple months now because I don't want that picture taken! I guess it's esteem issues, but I just know I look so much better when I'm healthier/going to the gym regularly. Blah!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 9, 2007)

If I looked like you--I'd stay in front of the camera.


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 10, 2007)

I also don't take pictures. Before I gained so much weight I loved taking pics. Now I won't do it for nothing. My kids are 12 and 9 and we have none together. I gained the weight when I got pregnant with them!


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 10, 2007)

well from what i see of your profile pic YOU ARE VERY PRETTY! You should love the camera it is your friend!.. The more you see your self as pretty the better you will live with the pictures me myself i cant stay away from it lol


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 10, 2007)

I used to hate taking pics too, but now it doesn't really bother me. Unless it's a candid pic that makes me look wacky. Maybe the best way to do it is to scheduled a photo session at a local photographer (or even Sears or Wal-Mart). Then you have a sense of direction for the pics, and even though it doesn't seem like it might "break you in," it very well could. Besides, I think you look awesome in any of the pics I've seen, and have no reason to want to run &amp; hide from a camera!


----------

